# Viakhia - Sri Sukhmani Sahib



## Prabjyot Kaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki Fateh



Sadh Sangat ji,

This is my humble attempt to translate Gurbani Vichaar of Sukhmani Sahib by Sant Baba Makhan Singh ji of Bhai Mani Singh ji Taksal (Dera Sant Baba Amir Singh ji - Sato Wali Gali, Amritsar). 

Bhul Chuk Maaf Karna ji

Prabhjot Kaur





*Sri Sukhmani Sahib - Introduction*



*aad gur-ay namah. jugaad gur-ay namah. satgur-ay namah. saree gurdayv-ay namah. (SGGSJ Ang 262).*



Satkaar yog, Satguru Patshah ji saaji nivaji saadh Sangat ji, before the Gurbani Vichaar starts let us all say “Satnaam Sri Waheguru ji.”



Today we will contemplate on Guru Arjan Dev ji’s Bani – Sri Sukhmani Sahib. According to the old saakhies; Sikhs requested to Sri Guru Arjan Dev ji “Guru Sahib, each religion have their own scriptures and advises Mantras that humans can recite to get various comforts of life, please bless us with a Bani for the well-being (_bhalla)_ of human race” Guru ji accepted their request & made preparations that new bani should be written; because all the Bani by Guru Nanak dev ji was in written form.



Bhai Gurdaas ji was appointed to do this noble job of writing the Bani as Guru Sahib was going to recite. The place where Gurdwara RaamSar Sahib (Amritsar, India) is situated, opposite to Baba Deep Singh ji shaheed, on the left hand side there is one Ber (Indian jujube) fruit tree; which used to be a very quite place because the shaheedan da Grudwara was built long after that. Sahib Sri Guru Arjan Dev ji sat under this tree in the state of antar dhian ( where super thought travels inward & wherein the creation and the Creator become one).



Remember, Bani is not poetry written by any person. We read (SGGSJ Ang *628)** “**Dhur kee banee aa-ee.**tin saglee chint mitaa-ee.”* Bani “came down” to those pure minds (nirmal hirde) that were pure like Bani. Bani is not thought about & written like a poem. We have read in Sikh history that Guru Nanak dev ji used to say to Bhai Mardana “Mardinia, start the _Rabaab_(musical instrument), Bani is coming down”. Bhai Mardana used to play on rebek and Guru Nanak dev ji used to recite Gurbani from his _‘paavan mukharbind’_. Similarly Sri Guru Arjan Dev ji recited this Bani of Sri Sukhmani Sahib by being one with Akal purkh in his surat (super thought).



This ‘_pavitar’_ Bani is known to have 24,000 letters. Satguru patshah Guru Arjan Dev ji said that when anyone will recite ‘Sri Sukhmani Sahib’ in one day, his 24000 breaths will be successful. It is accepted that yogis take 21,624 breaths in a day. The one who recites Sukhmani Sahib daily becomes one with Waheguru in his thought. Any one in that stage is called a yogi. Total complete (gurmukhi) letters in Sukhmani Sahib are 21,624; additional letters are the ones which are attached with a letter ( in the foot of a letter); they are 2,373 in count. There are 3 more letters (n in word _‘Santan’_) in lines(SGGSJ Ang *279)* “*santan kai dookhan kaag ji-o lavai.”, “santan kai dookhan sarap jon paa-ay.” “santan kai dookhan tarisnaa meh jalai.”*. The total (21,624 + 2,373 + 3) becomes 24,000. Satguru patshah said that nny normal person takes 24,000 breaths per day, anyone who recites ‘Sri Sukhmani Sahib’ in one day, his 24000 breaths will be successful, it will be equal to reciting ‘Waheguru’, ‘Waheguru’ 24,000 times.



At the time when Sukhmani Sahib was recited by Guru Arjan Dev ji, it was common to start writings with ‘_Mangal’_(bow). That ‘mangal’ used to be either to hindu god ganesh ji (master of sidhies) or to hindu goddess sarasti (master of budhi: knowlege). But Guru Sahib did mangal to Akaal Purkh Waheguru. By doing so he declared that Ganesh & Sarasti are also creations of Waheguru & hence bow to Supreme One.



This bani has 24 ashatpadies, 24 sloks. Each slok comes in the beginning of Ashatpadi. Each Ashatpadi has 8 pad (pauries) & every pad has 10 lines.



Guru Sahib begins the Sukhmani Sahib by mangal of Akaal Purkh by saying Ek-Ong-Kaar. Ek (one) is Waheguru. Numbers in any part of the world in any language always start with Ek i.e His Name. Rest all His creation. Ong word came from ‘O-a-m’ the ‘mantra’ commonly used for ‘His creation’ means He Himself created all - "aykaa maa-ee jugat vi-aa-ee tin chaylay parvaan. ik sansaaree ik bhandaaree ik laa-ay deebaan. " (SGGSJ Ang *7) *Gurbani also says (SGGSJ Ang *518-519)* “aap upaavanhaar aapay hee maardaa. sabh kichh jaanai jaan bujh veechaardaa.” The ‘matra’ on the Oorha is like a ‘line’ that is called ‘kaar’; kaar also means ‘rekha’ in Punjabi. Hindu mythology says that when Sri Ram ji went to look for his brother Laxman; he drew a line (limit) around the hut which Sita ji was not supposed to cross, it is called ‘laxman rekha’. The word has also been used by Guru Arjan Dev ji in shabad “*cha-ugirad hamaarai raam kaar dukh lagai na bhaa-ee.”* (SGGSJ Ang *819); so this means Waheguru’s order (Hukam) is like a ‘kaar’(limit) on His creation. As He wills, they act & play like musical instruments “**udam mat parabh antarjaamee ji-o parayray ti-o karnaa.** ji-o natoo-aa tant vajaa-ay tantee ti-o vaajeh jant janaa.* (SGGSJ Ang *798).*

*Then Guru Sahib adds ‘Sat Gurparsaad’ – He is true (sat Saroop), he is great, is found with Guru’s blessing (kirpa). Dhan Guru Arjan Dev ji, after doing Mangal of that Akaal Purkh, starts the Bani with first slok.*



*aad gur-ay namah. jugaad gur-ay namah. satgur-ay namah. saree gurdayv-ay namah. (SGGSJ Ang 262).*



When we contemplate on this slok; we have to remember that Guru Sahib have first done Akaal Purkh Waheguru’s mangal & now he does ‘mangal’ of his Gurus. When we say ardaas, we first remember all eleven Gurus before saying our benati. Similary Guru Arjan Dev ji does ‘mangal’ of his previous four gurus. If we assume that it is further ‘mangal’ of Sri Akaal Purkh even then since Bani is of Akaal Purkh so it fits completely. 

*aad gur-ay Namah –* I bow to the Guru who is Primal (beginning of the creation)

*jugaad gur-ay Namah –* I bow to the one who started the ages (Yugs)

*satgur-ay Namah –* I bow to the true guru

*saree gurdayv-ay Namah -* I bow to the Great, Divine Guru



When we think of ‘Mangal’ of previous four gurus it means –

*aad gur-ay Namah –* I bow to the Guru who Nanak Dev ji (First guru)

*jugaad gur-ay Namah –* Jugaad mean two; two gurus Guru Ram Das Sahib and Guru AmarDas Sahib.. I bow to their ‘aad’ guru – Guru Angad sahib 

*satgur-ay Namah –* Guru’s guru is called ‘Satguru’. I bow to Guru Ram Das’s Guru – Guru Amardas Sahib ji

*saree gurdayv-ay Namah –* Saree means ‘laxmi’ I bow to the great Guru who has maya under his feet i.e Guru Ram Das ji



It is believed that Maya used to stay 12 koh far away from Guru Nanak Dev ji. Guru Amardas ji put this maya in Guru Ram Das ji’s charan to give it salvation. Now you witness how people create almost stampede to offer maya in Sri Darbar Sahib, Amritsar from all four doors.


----------



## Sher_Singh (Nov 17, 2004)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh.

Prabjyot Kaur Ji, i am very much delighted to read your viakhia of Sri Sukhmani Sahib Ji. 


> Remember, Bani is not poetry written by any person. We read (SGGSJ Ang 628) “Dhur kee banee aa-ee.tin saglee chint mitaa-ee.” Bani “came down” to those pure minds (nirmal hirde) that were pure like Bani. Bani is not thought about & written like a poem. We have read in Sikh history that Guru Nanak dev ji used to say to Bhai Mardana “Mardinia, start the Rabaab(musical instrument), Bani is coming down”. Bhai Mardana used to play on rebek and Guru Nanak dev ji used to recite Gurbani from his ‘paavan mukharbind’. Similarly Sri Guru Arjan Dev ji recited this Bani of Sri Sukhmani Sahib by being one with Akal purkh in his surat (super thought).


I remeber when my mother used to read the Janam Sakhi's, Guru ji would ask Mardana to play the rebek and say "Mardanea, Bani aaee". It is great ot know that our Bani was brought to us from God through the Guru Himself - as in some religions the scriptures were written after the prophets 'death'.
Dhan Dhan Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Maharaj



> saree gurdayv-ay Namah – Saree means ‘laxmi’ I bow to the great Guru who has maya under his feet i.e Guru Ram Das ji


Could you please explain this to me. Is it not "Siree" and not Saree?? i am afraid i do not understand the context of Laxmi in this line.

Thank you for you understanding.

Chardi Kalaa. Guru Fateh.

Sher_Singh


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Nov 17, 2004)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Sher Singh virji. I am listening to ‘katha by Sant Makhan Singh ji’ from cassettes which are in ‘goorh’ Punjabi. I consider my Punjabi very strong. But while listening; I sometimes find myself lost. I thought of translating these cassettes in English because lots of our youngsters are learning Sikhi by reading/listening path/kirtan/katha on-line. So please forgive me for any mistakes that I have made while writing it in English & feel free to send in any ‘edits’. I will be grateful for that. With Guru’s kirpa I intend to translate all I find time to listen to.

Coming to your question on ‘Saree’; we can spell it in many ways in english – Sri, Sree, siri but it is spelled as sRI - sassa’ + ‘rarra’ sasse de pair vich + bihari. Baba ji explained its meaning as ‘laxmi’ which is used commonly in India for worldly ‘Maya’ (wealth) and he further explains in next paragragh that why it is referred for Sri Guru Ram Das ji.

Prabhjot Kaur


----------



## Sher_Singh (Nov 18, 2004)

Prabjyot Kaur Ji,
Thank you for clearing the issue of Saree up for me. May God give you strength in helping you find the truth to Gurbani.

Guru Fateh.


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Apr 20, 2006)

Saadh Sangat Ji,

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki Fateh,

Sukhmani Sahib di katha by Sant Baba Makhan singh Ji, is now on-line. Please sunno te aapna jeevan safal karo 

http://www.gurmatveechar.com/katha.php?k=bms


----------

